# Jake passed his CGC!



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Today we went to the dog fair here and the weather was terrible. It poured the entire time but I was determined to at least try and see where we at at because he is only 7 months old but he passed!!! I know he has to retest at the age of 2 but I wanted to brag!

Here is a pic of Jake and trying to get out of the rain!!!!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

Good job Jake!!


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

Way to go the both of ya! and despite the rain you both look like you're having a great time!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations! He looks awfully cool and confident, like he knew he would do it. I took the test with Stosh when he was 5 mos never thinking he would pass it but he did- I think the 100+ heat worked, he didn't want to make any unnecessary movements. You'll have to get him a blue CGC tag and a t shirt for yourself. Good job.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

That's fantastic, you're doing an amazing job with Jake. Good for you both! I hope you are planning to celebrate!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

All that hard work is paying off congrat


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Congratulations!! Your Jake is very handsome!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Why does he have to retest at age two? 


Congratulations, Good job Jake.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

big congrats to you both,,the picture is great! I think you need to definately frame that one !!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats you two look so happy


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, that picture is awesome. And, how could ANYONE flunk that little guy, he could pass on the SWEET factor alone. 

Isn't there something in that test that tells the evaluator to think about whether this is a dog she would like to own??? 

Sit, sit... Sit.... Sit.... 
Ok butt went down 1mm,
PASS!

Down... lie down.... DOWN..... 
shoulders srunched slightly 
PASS!

JUST KIDDING, I am sure both of you did an awesome job.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!!!!
It was an interesting day with it pouring rain...and ohhhhh the mud, it was more distraction then we bargained for ! I figured I would try it and see what we needed to work on and he passed! At first the rain and mud was such a distraction he was "hard of hearing" but he did finally tune in. The evaluator said that at 2 yrs it gives a better gauge on if the dog truly can behave....so next fall we do it again( he will be 19 months next Sept) and I know with out a doubt he will pass then. They were impressed that he is only 7 months and had such nice manners! That made me feel good, as we work hard!!!! It was shame that the dog fair was rained out but we made the best of it and had some fun!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Woohoo! Way to go Jake! Great picture too! JJake is smart and handsome!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Renee and Jake!!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

That is awesome!!!! Good job to you both  Love your t-shirt too btw!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks Bianca...I ordered for the fair but I had to wear a poncho in the rain so I couldn't show it off.(

Thanks Jason and Wolfiesmom!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Congratulations!!! That's so great!!!!


I want to try with Minna around 6months old; hopefully she'll pass.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great job you two! :thumbup: Especially under such crappy weather conditions!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree about the test being retaken at two or so. Their adult personality could be different from their puppy personality. I think Rushie passed it four or five times. I jsut kept taking him to classes -- whatever classes were available and whatever classes my bitches had to drop out of because they went into heat. If the test was part of the class, we just took it again. We took it again for his TDI. 

Actually, it is helpful for us to be there, even if we do not need the test. The evaluators need a crowd or someone to hold dogs, or a dog to do the meet and greet with the dog.


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

It should be interesting next year at almost 1.5 years old. Are they hard of hearing then, too? LOL.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats to you and Jake!


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Very Cool!! Congrats to the both of you!!!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Congrats Jake and Renee!!!!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

